# Seaton Youth Centre



## Foxylady (Jan 20, 2007)

Recently closed with everything still intact inside. No access in at the moment (but give it time!) Due to be demolished as part of redevelopment of the area. Will post more info. as and when necessary.







It looks as though the lights are on, but that was the reflection from lamps opposite (a very dull, dark afternoon).

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 24, 2007)

Just an update. Went on a recce yesterday to several sites I'd visited before, & noticed that the Youth Centre is now well boarded up. There was a part that had been broken into (access to the rear) which has been boarded plus the front doors have a large piece of wood nailed across the doors. I suspect that someone had broken in and consequently is now secured. 

The centre closed partl through lack of money, but mostly because the council want to develop that area (see Revelopment thread in Derelict Places -Chat for more info), so they don't want to support it anymore. It's another example of the times we live in, I reckon, as there's nowhere else for kids to go, so another generation of teenagers will be hanging about on street corners!
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## chelle (May 18, 2007)

Interesting report...by way of interest we were viewing some of your gallerys and noticed another green pool you photographed...can you enlighten us where this is please?
regards
Stu n Chelle


----------

